# Chick-fil-A disappeared from Postmates app?



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

I can't find Chick-fil-A in the postmate app anymore what's going on

This is for New Jersey only I checked the NYC and it's still there anybody know what's going on it was just there two days ago


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Again one word, punctuation!


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Again one word, punctuation!


again one word, useless


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> again one word*,* useless


YES.....a comma!......PROGRESS!!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> again one word, useless


I put the punctuation police on ignore, you should too.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I declined a couple Chik Fila PM orders today if that helps. They are usually instant decline for me. My local Chik Fila doesn't have a drive-through so the line gets crazy long inside. It's a shame because it seems like half my PM orders come from there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chick fil a is a mad house here.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Chick fil a is a mad house here.


There's another one I go to sometimes and its great. It has a double drive thru and a line just for DD drivers with someone always there. Ive never had to wait more than a few minutes. My local Chik Fila you have to flag down an employee every time which is a pain in the ass when its busy in there


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

So pissed mine was a drive-thru double lane as well. Now i. Have no orders coming in.. Applied to a local pizza joint while I wait for my insta cart card to come and my grub hub background check to finish..

Sucks now I need a whole new strategy it was the best spot with a location of a high mile rate of a $1.05 per mile

I call Postmates they have no idea why and I called Chick-fil-A and they suggested that it wasn't corporate who pulled out because if it was it would have been Nationwide not Statewide, maybe she is wrong.. I guess all the Chick-fil-A addicts are going to go to doordash now which is the worst. doordash Chick-fil-A is equivalent to McDonalds ubereats for drivers


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Got word from chick fillet that they are going to be partnering with grub hub and uber eats. 

Could be why.. But no-one knows for sure.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> I guess all the Chick-fil-A addicts are going to go to doordash now which is the worst. doordash Chick-fil-A is equivalent to McDonalds ubereats for drivers


I don't know about that


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The location in Hollywood is pretty fast when it comes to delivery pick ups. Same for the location in Santa Monica. All other locations get a quick decline though. The wait times have been atrocious at all other locations.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

New to Postmates only done a few trips, still no tips, when do they tip if they tip before or after delivery?


----------

